# [H] White Dwarf Issues [W] lots



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I am selling or trading off my WD Mag collection please take a look see if you need anything and PM me

haves
Issues
142
144
147
156-160
192
207-211
213-215
217-224
227-251
253
255-263
265-276
279-281
286-316
320-324
326-350

Wants
Eldar
Orks
SM
Magic the Gathering
Heroclix
Horrorclix
$$$ Paypal
Let me know


----------

